# Cerwin Vega STROKER 2000.1 Mono Car Amplifier. 2000 Watt Amp



## THUMOS (Nov 18, 2013)

Cerwin Vega Stroker 2000 1 Car Amplifier 2000 Watt Amp 660715400955 | eBay


----------

